# Manual de servicio Aiwa CX-NS90



## walter leonardo (Ene 28, 2014)

Alguien tiene este manual de servicio para compartir?.
Es la parte de CD de un equipo de musica Aiwa NSX-S90.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 28, 2014)

Hola aca te envio el link   http://elektrotanya.com/aiwa_xg-990,nsx-990,nsx-992_cx-
n990,n992.pdf/download.html ,decarga donde dice GET MANUAL


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 1, 2014)

Excelente esta completo gracias.


----------

